# 2015+ Gm Bose amp wiring diagram



## Omriran (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone has a diagram for a 2015+ Gm Bose amp. If it vehicle specific so Yukon/Tahoe 

Thanks


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I actually do have one. Give me a few minutes to find it. But may i ask what youre trying to do? 

14-18 trucks you cant just cut into stuff and add amps. If you do your chimes will be annoyingly loud and theres no way to turn them down enough. I have a 16


----------



## Omriran (Sep 16, 2018)

ToNasty said:


> I actually do have one. Give me a few minutes to find it. But may i ask what youre trying to do?
> 
> 14-18 trucks you cant just cut into stuff and add amps. If you do your chimes will be annoyingly loud and theres no way to turn them down enough. I have a 16


Thanks for the quick replay. 

I'm replacing a faulty JBL MS-8 with a JL Audio Fix 86. The JBL OEM input comes directly from the bose amplifier. I'm just not sure it was done properly from the start when they install the ms-8 (before I've bought the car) so just want to double check.

BTW, the chime volume is fine when after calibration.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I cant seem to find the diagram. Im looking still though


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's connector pinouts and descriptions: https://www.gmupfitter.com/files/me...Builders_Manual_Service_Manual_2015_en_US.pdf
pages 989-993 I think there might be some audio system schematics also in the manual.


----------



## Omriran (Sep 16, 2018)

ween said:


> Here's connector pinouts and descriptions: https://www.gmupfitter.com/files/me...Builders_Manual_Service_Manual_2015_en_US.pdf
> pages 989-993 I think there might be some audio system schematics also in the manual.


Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## BlitzBlackGSXR (Jun 29, 2012)

Does this apply to 2016 as well? I have a 16 2500hd High Country with Bose


----------

